# Being an Idiot



## Karousever

Ever done something incredibly stupid, no matter the circumstances or your age?

When I was 5, my very first Pokémon game was Ruby. The stupid part? I was stuck in Oldale Town for a month. The reason was when I first went through, before I battled May, I couldn't go through the left because the guy was studying footprints. So I went up to Route...um, is it 103? Or 13? I don't remember, but anyway so I battled her, did all the stuff afterwards, and went back to Oldale Town. I couldn't find my way out (I hadn't gone left enough to see the exit.) I went back and forth between Littleroot and Route 103 trying to figure out how to get out. A month later, I finally saw the exit and facedesked for being so stupid. I'm sure if I would have gotten a PokéNav from Birch rather than from Rustboro, I would have found my way out in the first day. >.> Well, at least I've only done that the first time. And I was 5. But it was still stupid.


----------



## sv_01

I killed Lugia. And saved when I wanted to load. I didn't even realize I had the Master Ball with me.

And in Diamond, I got rid of the Wave Incense because there were Azurill available in the wild, but then I realized that they were on level 21.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Not me, but my brother used his Master Ball on a lv. 2 Wurmple in Ruby.


----------



## Noctowl

Used a masterball on the ghost marowak. Oh, and using explosion while on a nuzlocke.


----------



## M&F

Worst Username Ever said:


> Not me, but my brother used his Master Ball on a lv. 2 Wurmple in Ruby.


My brother did that to a random Venonat because he expected there to be other Master Balls in the game.

Also, countless occourances of making terrible choices in rental Pokémon for Pokémon Stadium.


----------



## Dar

On Diamond, my first pokemon game, I killed Dialga in two hits, not knowing that I didnt have to lower it's health before catching it with a Master Ball. And then I used it on a Level 30 Mr. Mime, not knowing I could battle Dialga again. This time I killed it in one hit.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

In my first game (Diamond) I decided to test the Master Ball. On a Steelix.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Oh flip. Confession time. 

When I got my first Pokemon game, (I think I was like 5) Leaf Green, I didn't know know how to leave my hometown. I thought that if I just kept trying to go past the man at the grass, maybe I'd get through. 
Epic failure. 

Also, when I eventually got Emerald, I remember playing in the Battle Frontier a lot. At some point, the screen started going all "DERP DERP I CAN'T LOAD THIS CRAP" on me, so I restarted it. Only to have my brother tell me that I had to press A as normal and it wouldn't even affect anything. 
... All that progress gone. :c


----------



## The Omskivar

I tried to beat the entirety of Pokemon Crystal with a Typhlosion and pretty much nothing else.

The funny thing was I actually did it.  I wasn't even that high-levelled but I beefed through all of Lance's team using Flamethrower, Flame Wheel, and Cut.


----------



## CJBlazer

I once beat all of Sapphire but then i turned it off by mistake and had to return back to my level 5 Treeko.

Also, one time, back when I first started, I saved up enough cash for a TM at Sapphire's Game Corner and bought 3 Double Team TMs thinking they were 2 Flamethrowers and a Thunderbolt. To make it worse, I SAVED the game, wasting about 1500000 Cash.


----------



## CJBlazer

The Omskivar said:


> I tried to beat the entirety of Pokemon Crystal with a Typhlosion and pretty much nothing else.
> 
> The funny thing was I actually did it.  I wasn't even that high-levelled but I beefed through all of Lance's team using Flamethrower, Flame Wheel, and Cut.


I did that as well, using Chikorita. but failed when I got to Suicune.


----------



## sv_01

I saved at the opening screen. Luckily, my second save slot was in the castle already, so I didn't have to fight the E4 again.


----------



## M&F

The Omskivar said:


> I tried to beat the entirety of Pokemon Crystal with a Typhlosion and pretty much nothing else.


I beat Emerald with nothing but a Blaziken and avoiding trainer battles whenever possible.

Not as a stupid thing to do, but both as a challenge and as a way to make building a Battle Frontier team easier.


----------



## Shimmer Mint

I thought that the blue Shellos was rare.... ._.


----------



## Cerberus87

Tried to Thundershock Brock's Geodude with Pikachu.

Sold TMs for money.

Actually most of the stupid things I did was when I played Blue. When I got Gold I became a lot smarter in my playthroughs, though I still wasted TMs on useless Pokés. Nowadays I adopt a minimalist style in which I beat the game without using the TMs you can only get once. It can be difficult if your Pokémon only learn crap moves.


----------



## Shimmer Mint

Using the Masterball on the legendaries that just stood still instead of saving it for the ones that flee.


----------



## Cerberus87

BEthegreat said:


> Using the Masterball on the legendaries that just stood still instead of saving it for the ones that flee.


Haha I'm so attached to my Master Ball that I don't use it even to catch the fleeing legendaries. I think I used it on Gold to catch Suicune (which was a fleeing Pokémon back then) but all the other fleeing Pokémon I caught the old-fashioned way. In the end, it's more rewarding not to use the Master Ball but you have to be prepared for lots of frustration.


----------



## Shimmer Mint

Cerberus said:


> Haha I'm so attached to my Master Ball that I don't use it even to catch the fleeing legendaries. I think I used it on Gold to catch Suicune (which was a fleeing Pokémon back then) but all the other fleeing Pokémon I caught the old-fashioned way. In the end, it's more rewarding not to use the Master Ball but you have to be prepared for lots of frustration.


In Sapphire, I decided to not catch Kyogre since it didn't appeal to me. Years later, I realized that I still had that Masterball left over so I used it to catch Latias :) Trying to catch fleeing Pokemon like that without a Masterball is just a nightmare. Plus, I don't really have any other use for the Masterball xD


----------



## Karousever

On my more recent games, I never use my Masterball(s). I'm always waiting for the "right' legendary...even if I've already caught them all. Cept on White, there are still a few that need to be released through events..maybe then it(they) will be used on them.


----------



## Zero Moment

sv_01 said:


> I saved at the opening screen. Luckily, my second save slot was in the castle already, so I didn't have to fight the E4 again.


>Second save slot

Wut


----------



## sv_01

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> >Second save slot
> 
> Wut


In case you don't mean the alliteration, I use an emulator.




BEthegreat said:


> Trying to catch fleeing Pokemon like that without a Masterball is just a nightmare. Plus, I don't really have any other use for the Masterball xD


Well... I normally damage the roaming legendaries and then try to catch them with an Ultra Ball. (and possibly plan to put them asleep or use Wobbuffet or something)



BEthegreat said:


> I thought that the blue Shellos was rare.... ._.


Well, I refused to catch a pink Shellos because I liked the blue ones better. And in Black, I actually caught a blue Basculin and released the red one I already had.


----------



## Karousever

This isn't something I'd done, but it was just me and my 5 yr old stupidity. I called Psychic types the "Fizzic" (that's how I pronounced it, anyway) type. And I pronounced Metagross as...well..how do I explain? It might be easy enough to figure it out, but like...I pronounced the "gross" part as if it rhymed with "boss". There were a few other things I couldn't pronounce, I just can't think of them at the moment...oh, and I was always SO afraid of my rival, silly me.


----------



## DarkAura

I think Metagross can be pronounced either way.

I always thought that Arceus was pronounced "ARE-key-UHS". I then realized two years ago that it was pronounced "ARE-see-UHS"

Unless my first way of saying it was right and the second way is wrong?


----------



## hopeandjoy

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> >Second save slot
> 
> Wut


I'm assuming that he was using an emulator and was referring to save states. You can't save on the title screen normally as well.


----------



## MentheLapin

I thought Relicanth was incredibly rare, and I didn't have any Poke Balls except for my Master Ball...

I'm sure you can fill in the gaps.


----------



## Zero Moment

DarkAura said:


> I always thought that Arceus was pronounced "ARE-key-UHS". I then realized two years ago that it was pronounced "ARE-see-UHS"
> 
> Unless my first way of saying it was right and the second way is wrong?


You're doing it wrong.

I traded my Zekrom for a (likely hacked) shiny Lv100 Gallade.
Still not sure if that was a good move.


----------



## Autumn

list of poly mispronunciations;
gardevoir - garr-deh-vorr
linoone - lihn-oon
chimecho - chime-cho
groudon - groo-dawn
deoxys - dee-ex-oys (like 'toys')
i guess arceus as arr-see-uss is a mispronunciation but i wouldn't say a terrible one cause everyone i know pronounces it that way xD

still have no clue how to pronounce elgyem (elg-yem i suppose but sometimes i think of it as elj-ee-em)

thought that poison and ground were super effective on dark, was subsequently proven wrong

thought liza and tate were rock trainers (despite the whole emphasis on psychics and MIND READING) cause in r/s they had just solrock and lunatone

still have a latios with cut/psychic/luster purge/dragon claw and a rayquaza with extremespeed/waterfall/strength/fly, not gonna change their movesets for nostalgia reasons but the fact that they had those sets to begin with xP


----------



## 1. Luftballon

well, that rayquaza _does_ get three near-perfect coverage pairs on the same set!


----------



## Autumn

sreservoir said:


> well, that rayquaza _does_ get three near-perfect coverage pairs on the same set!


not that i would have known that at the age of nine, i just needed to give it hms for god-knows-what reason xP


----------



## Mai

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> list of poly mispronunciations;
> gardevoir - garr-deh-vorr
> linoone - lihn-oon
> chimecho - chime-cho
> groudon - groo-dawn
> deoxys - dee-ex-oys (like 'toys')
> i guess arceus as arr-see-uss is a mispronunciation but i wouldn't say a terrible one cause everyone i know pronounces it that way xD
> 
> still have no clue how to pronounce elgyem (elg-yem i suppose but sometimes i think of it as elj-ee-em)
> 
> thought that poison and ground were super effective on dark, was subsequently proven wrong
> 
> thought liza and tate were rock trainers (despite the whole emphasis on psychics and MIND READING) cause in r/s they had just solrock and lunatone
> 
> still have a latios with cut/psychic/luster purge/dragon claw and a rayquaza with extremespeed/waterfall/strength/fly, not gonna change their movesets for nostalgia reasons but the fact that they had those sets to begin with xP


I still pronounce gardevoir that way! (And elgyem as el-jee-em.) I'm used to it that way and it's not like that matters too much :P 

I am... an idiot very often. Sadly I can't think of any specifics. 

Except for that in one of my first runs of Emerald, my linoone had a moveset of headbutt, surf, covet, and secret power. I thought that was great.


----------



## M&F

Elgyem is likely named after L.G.M., which was some kind of synonym for alien or something like that; I forget the meaning. It'd be reasonable to assume it's pronounced as such.


----------



## Zero Moment

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Elgyem is likely named after L.G.M., which was some kind of synonym for alien or something like that; I forget the meaning. It'd be reasonable to assume it's pronounced as such.


Obviously, it stands for Lawyers, Guns, and Money :P

Little Green Men


----------



## sv_01

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> list of poly mispronunciations;
> linoone - lihn-oon
> chimecho - chime-cho
> i guess arceus as arr-see-uss is a mispronunciation but i wouldn't say a terrible one cause everyone i know pronounces it that way xD
> 
> still have a latios with cut/psychic/luster purge/dragon claw and a rayquaza with extremespeed/waterfall/strength/fly, not gonna change their movesets for nostalgia reasons but the fact that they had those sets to begin with xP


I did the same to Linoone and Chimecho.
Pronouncing Arceus with a soft C makes sense to me.

Well, Rayquaza has Fly by itself.



Also, off-topic:


hopeandjoy said:


> I'm assuming that he was using an emulator and was referring to save states.


I'm a girl.


----------



## Xoryd

Used a Masterball On Groudoun then captured Rayquaza with a ultra-ball or a Pokeball.

Then Now a days I use my Masterball on rayquaza only to face the wrath of Fleeing Latios.
Sucks when a wobbefet keeps escaping from safari balls so the only way to get a  Wobbefet from the stinking little Wynaut from Lavaridge.

I remember trying to Defeat Misty with a Charmeleon.
Won after 40 tries.


----------



## sv_01

Xoryd said:


> Sucks when a wobbefet keeps escaping from safari balls so the only way to get a  Wobbefet from the stinking little Wynaut from Lavaridge.


I think it's better to get the Wynaut first. If it wasn't there, I would desperately try to catch a female Wobbuffet, breed her and then release her. I've even done it with an overlevelled Smoochum, except I first had to evolve her.
But you probably aren't going for the Pokédex, so what you are suggesting is like catching a Purugly somewhere because you're too lazy to train a Glameow.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

wobbuffet is actually barely usable when it isn't evolved from wynaut. encore matters, quite a bit.


----------



## Wargle

Linoone isn't pronounced line-oon?


----------



## Autumn

Wargle said:


> Linoone isn't pronounced line-oon?


no it is i said i pronounced it lihn-oon, like rhyming with sin. guess i didn't spell it clearly enough x3


----------



## sv_01

sreservoir said:


> wobbuffet is actually barely usable when it isn't evolved from wynaut. encore matters, quite a bit.


That's not the thing that is important to me. I want to get as close to completing the Pokédex as I can and getting that egg is easier than catching a Wobbuffet and breeding it.
And when I breed a Pokémon just to get the first stage on a level it should be on (no branched evolutions), I always release the same-line parent and keep the baby. *remembers Azumarill from Sapphire* *is sort of sad*


----------



## Karousever

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> list of poly mispronunciations;
> gardevoir - garr-deh-vorr
> linoone - lihn-oon
> chimecho - chime-cho
> groudon - groo-dawn
> deoxys - dee-ex-oys (like 'toys')
> i guess arceus as arr-see-uss is a mispronunciation but i wouldn't say a terrible one cause everyone i know pronounces it that way xD


Um...how is Gardevoir supposed to be pronounced? Because honestly that's how I thought it was pronounced >.>


----------



## Darksong

Gardevoir is more like "GAR-deh-*vwahr*." I'm not sure which language it comes from, but it's sort of a funny pronunciation.

I don't remember a lot of times when I was an idiot in Pokémon games because I haven't been playing them for a while. Erasing a save file with a shiny Poochyena on it was a pretty bad move, though. Poochyena is a dog (of some sort, I think), and since dogs normally come in lots of different colors, I thought the brown variation was common. ._.


----------



## Karousever

Darksong said:


> Gardevoir is more like "GAR-deh-*vwahr*." I'm not sure which language it comes from, but it's sort of a funny pronunciation.


I kind of figured it'd be that way, if not the way I thought. Well I don't know a single person in RL that pronounces it that way, so it's no wonder that I've pronounced it wrong for so long :P Well...I'm still going to pronounce it wrong. I did that with Metagross for a while, but eventually said it right...but this one's just weird to me. XD


----------



## Sokka217

I have several I'd like to mention. >.>

1. Back in my days of playing Sapphire (Which was when I first got my Gameboy around the age of 5), I found... THE MASTER BALL. "Ooh, what's this thing do!? I must test it out! :D" So I trotted off into the grass. A WILD ZIGZAGOON APPEARED. GO MASTER BALL. "Holy crap IT CATCHES THEM INSTANTLY!? WHERE CAN I GET MORE!?"

2. Also in my days of Sapphire, I was on my way to Rustboro on Petalburg Forest. A Caterpie had poisoned me. As I was walking, the screen began to do that thing where it goes "BURBUDBURB" and the pixels up and oasdfoasijgoas's. I thought "OHMYGOD MY GAMEBOY IS DYING NOOOOOOO :c" *turns off and throws device across room and runs to mother in tears*

3. CAUGHT ME A SHINY DONPHAN. :D DONPHAN IS ONE OF MY TWO FAVORITE POKEMON. Traded some of the guys I wanted to keep over to my bro Ike's (AKA Jaketiger1116 AKA the guy who started this thread), then I restarted and was all "FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU-NONONO MY DONPHAN :c"

4. I had no idea what the heck types were and who had them. Machop looks like a little stone child. I had a Mudkip. Fighting the second Hoenn gym leader. *In tears from rage* "UGH MOMMY THIS GUY IS ROCK TYPE BUT I ONLY DO NORMAL DAMAGE UUGGHHHHHHHH :c"

Then I learned Machop was fighting type.

5. Training my Sceptile. I thought the last move every Pokemon learned was some uber epic move. At the time, Sceptile's last move he learned through leveling up was False Swipe. I had 3 HMS taught to my Sceptile and it knew Leaf Blade (AHAHA HOLD IN YER' GIGGLES THAT'S NOT THE MAIN FUNNY LAWL PART) "Sceptile wants to learn FALSE SWIPE!? OHMYGOD UBER EPIC MOVE BYE LEAF BLADE LOLOLOLOLOL :D" *tests* "Lol this is gay ._."

6. Spent two hours soft reseting for Victini. Then I Googled and found out Victini can't be found shiny.

Curses.

7. Taught my Claydol Selfdestruct AND Explosion.

8. I used to get SO mad because at the beginning of a battle, where it would say "Metrosexual Hipster would like to battle!" I thought it said "Metrosexual Hipster: Would you like to battle?" and I'd be all "ARGH WHERE'S THE ANSWER FOR NO!?!?!?!!" (Thanks to Smosh for the Metrosexual Hipster line)

9. Random little girl: "Hey mister, did you know eggs can randomly be found at the daycare? :D" Me: "WHAT NO WAY. *spends 6 hours walking around daycare pushing A on every space in search of an egg*"

10. *Logs onto PC* "Hm... Someone's PC? Oh that's not mine. Better leave it alone, I don't want to be naughty. I'll go to my PC! :D"
-Later: "HOW DO I GET TO MY POKEMON THAT WERE SENT TO THE PC!?!!! D:"

(BONUS POINTS) A funny little theory me and Ike thought of: The move Curse.
It works different for Ghost types because, Ghosts curse stuff, but all the others, why does it boost their stats and slow their speed?
Because they're doing exactly what the move says. Cursing.

Their speed slows so they can drop a big ol' F bomb.

Regirock, use Curse!
Regirock stops for a moment and cries "F!@#$%"
Regirock's anger spikes, increasing his attack and defense!

Theory has been stated.
Massive post is massive.
Redundant statement is redundant.


----------



## Darksong

Sokka, I did the exact same thing as you: I thought my game was broken when my Pokémon got poisoned. I think I was playing Sapphire, then a Wurmple used Poison Sting. When I walked around and the screen shook, I thought that the game was broken... except I didn't just say it didn't work; I actually went to a video game store and exchanged it for a different game. xD But that's how I got my Emerald version, and now I have another Sapphire, too, so I'm pretty happy.

I didn't have a very good grasp on types early on in the game, either, but now I don't remember anything that I did.


----------



## Phantom

When I got Gold I came to love that I only had to "talk" to the water to use Surf... when I went back to Blue after, like, years, of playing Gold I completely forgot that that wasn't like that in the older game. I was very frustrated that my surf wasn't working.

I thought a Pikachu could beat Onyx because of the Anime. 

Let's see... I got very confused with the new 3D and didn't know I could go _under_ the bridge that was blocking my path. 

I didn't understand Flash at first... and went through Rock Tunnel blind. That. Took. THREE. DAYS.

damnfuckingzubat

I used the master ball on a lv. 9 pidgey.


----------



## Xoryd

When I killed the shiny Gyarados in Gold and Silver


----------



## sv_01

Darksong said:


> Gardevoir is more like "GAR-deh-*vwahr*." I'm not sure which language it comes from, but it's sort of a funny pronunciation.


It's from French. And so is that part of Dusknoir's name.





Darksong said:


> Poochyena is a dog ...


It's a hyena. That is mixed up with a dog/wolf for an unknown reason. But I think hyenas should be brown too. Must be the wolf aspect.




Xoryd said:


> When I killed the shiny Gyarados in Gold and Silver


Why does everyone want shinies so badly?


----------



## Xoryd

I don't know why people want shinies so badly it's idiotic because I killed the easiest shiny to get.


----------



## CJBlazer

One time, I was battling the Elite Four in Sapphire and was up against the ghost Elite. My Level 57 Graveler knew Self-Destruct so I used it, not knowing at the time that Normal type moves cannot harm ghost-types, so I lost one of my best Pokemon on my team. I was so mad that I destroyed each and every last Pokemon on her team without mercy.

I had zero revives so I lost one of my most important Pokemon due to that mistake and lost against the dragon Master.


----------



## sv_01

CJBlazer said:


> I had zero revives so I lost one of my most important Pokemon due to that mistake and lost against the dragon Master.


You lost against Drake in _Sapphire_? Either you didn't have Kyogre with you or it had been defeated/badly damaged before.


----------



## Momo(th)

I remember that I thought that  time, not steps hatched a egg in Gold. So I fight the E4 'bout 20 times and my 8-year-old mind's like "Elekid, Y U no hatch?!!!!"


----------



## Karousever

sv_01 said:


> It's from French. And so is that part of Dusknoir's name.


Great, now I know I pronounce Dusknoir wrong too. Frack.



sv_01 said:


> Why does everyone want shinies so badly?


Well I mean, they're like trophies (When legit, that is) because they're so rare. It's like, _Look what I was lucky enough to get, isn't that amazing?_ I mean, if you stumble across something as rare as a shiny Pokemon, you definitely want it, right?


----------



## sv_01

Catching a male Marill and giving it an important role in my team in Sapphire might qualify...



Darksong said:


> Gardevoir is more like "GAR-deh-*vwahr*.





jaketiger1116 said:


> Great, now I know I pronounce Dusknoir wrong too. Frack.


I think it's more like GAR-deh-*voahr*, but that's similar. Just remember it's the French way of pronouncing the _-oir_ part.


----------



## surskitty

Why is using a male marill stupid?


----------



## Karousever

Viki said:


> Why is using a male marill stupid?


^^ I agree, why's that stupid...?


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace

Once, in Diamond, I was going to face Dialga and didn't find this one Rock Climb area and I was searching everywhere. Yet, it was clear as day I must have been sleepy or something.


----------



## Tigerclaw

I had finally caught Entei in HeartGold (without a Masterball), and then once I turned my ds off I realized I didn't save.


----------



## sv_01

Viki said:


> Why is using a male marill stupid?


You see... It's about Azurill. When I breed in order to get the first stage, I release the same-line parent and keep the baby. And since there's no Ditto in Hoenn, I had to catch a female Marill and then I released them both. And that Azumarill was already a major member of my team... I still feel a bit guilty.


----------



## SapphSabre777

Oh dear, where to start...

First, I accidentally used a Master Ball on a Wingull in Sapphire.

Then, I accidentally KOed Dialga in Diamond...and did not save until I was in that town Crasher Wake was in (had to make up three hours of gameplay...).

Finally, in Black and White, I had realized that I had no idea how to get Volbeat with Baton Pass (had AR).

I am a pool of funny...XD


----------



## Coroxn

Darksong said:


> Gardevoir is more like "GAR-deh-*vwahr*." I'm not sure which language it comes from, but it's sort of a funny pronunciation.


I've always pronounced it that way. Voir is pronounced vwhar in French, I'm fairly sure.


----------



## Zero Moment

Coroxn said:


> I've always pronounced it that way. Voir is pronounced vwhar in French, I'm fairly sure.


Yes, but minus the "r," I believe.


----------



## surskitty

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Yes, but minus the "r," I believe.


I think any time someone uses final-r in a description of pronunciation, they should also state if their accent is rhotic.


----------



## Spoon

Phantom said:


> Let's see... I got very confused with the new 3D and didn't know I could go _under_ the bridge that was blocking my path.


 Oh gosh, I thought I was the only one who did that. I kept on trying to find a bike and it wouldn't be found. Similiarly, the first time I was in the moving truck in Sapphire, I was hopelessly confused. Hoenn was difficult for ten-year-old!me.

 I distinctly remember trying to catch the Ghost Marowak with a Master Ball, which seemed like a good idea at the time. 

 Also, in my first game, I named myself AAAAAAA and my rival ANN. :>


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Named my rival ??? in Pokemon Crystal. Because that was his name, no? ...
Could not beat Jasmine, so I did not have the surf HM. I would go out to the sea and think that the people there were drowning and I had to save them. Imagine my surprise when I saw they were trainers...


----------



## DarkAura

In Pokemon White, in Pinwheel Forest, I thought that one point was a dead end and searched around for a half hour until I realized the stump was a passage. -_-"


----------



## spaekle

When I was first playing R/B I didn't understand the concept of switching boxes, so after one PC box filled up I just started releasing Pokemon. :|

I also started my game over because I got lost in Seafoam Island. 

And I thought Onix could fly, because its sprite looked like it was flying to me.

I was like eight if that helps.


----------



## Dialga Of Time

My team was not that strong (about level 40 average) and saved just before Lance in Silver version. Yup, kept getting battered by his Dragonite.


----------



## Sokka217

HEEEYYY SOKKA'S BACK.

About the pronunciations:

If you ask me, it's a potato, potahto kind of thing. I mean, sure, it's going to be a tad annoying hearing some fail kid come along saying Pikachu like "Pike-achoo", but hey, at least we know he's talking about Pikachu and not Rayquaza or something. XD But on the whole Gardevoir debate, I say it like "Gar-duh-vore" (like vore rhyming with gore). I'll leave the French to their toast and let them say "Vwahr" all the like. 'S cool with me. :D

About the topic of being a derpizard:

...Not sure if you can call this idiotic, since it actually worked and I thought of the idea for it, but back in FireRed/LeafGreen, I used a Machoke against Sabrina. 

The reason I don't know if it's considered idiotic, is that, yes, Fighting is trumped by Psychic, but Psychic types have (typically) extremely low defense (yes I get Metagross is also Psychic and his defense is probably higher than Spear Pillar ._.), so the Fighting type moves worked pretty well. Sure Machoke took some ouchies, since I think a lot of Fighting types have a low Special Defense, but, hey, it worked. XD Ahahaaa.

Also, I'm sure I'm not the only one who's done this, but...
When I still had my innocence, I named a crapload of my Pokemon "Horny", because they had horns.
I'd even name several of them that name on accident. Heracross, Rhydon, etc. Then I'd wind up slugging at my enemies with my team of Horny Pokemon, sure, our defense may have been rock solid, but I think we were a bit too fast, our attack kept softening up, and we came to face defeat too early in the battle.

Eehhhhhheheh.


----------



## SilverWarrior

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> list of poly mispronunciations;
> still have a latios with cut/psychic/luster purge/dragon claw and a rayquaza with extremespeed/waterfall/strength/fly, not gonna change their movesets for nostalgia reasons but the fact that they had those sets to begin with xP


What's wrong with that? On my HG I have a Latias with Whirlpool/Surf/Fly/Cut and Mankey with Strength/Rock Smash/Rock Climb as my HM slaves (Gyarados knows Waterfall), allowing me to have 4 "active" pokemon (including Gyarados).


----------



## Autumn

SilverWarrior said:


> What's wrong with that? On my HG I have a Latias with Whirlpool/Surf/Fly/Cut and Mankey with Strength/Rock Smash/Rock Climb as my HM slaves (Gyarados knows Waterfall), allowing me to have 4 "active" pokemon (including Gyarados).


*why would you make latias an hm slave.*


----------



## Dar

^This. Latias is cute. And bawss. And RED.


----------



## K'yoril

Not really my fault, but still makes me feel like an idiot.

I was working through Rock Tunnel, and I ran into a _shiny mankey_ which is one of my favorite pokemon, and the first shiny I've ever found, so before catching it, I decided to weaken it, and I OHKOed it with a rattata. A Rattata!! I feel horrible now.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I'm certain I've said this elsewhere, but I one-hit latias not knowing what it was.

I've also had a gyarados HM slave, and I also seem to have the habit of using my starters in the same manner...


----------



## Bulbamew

Where to start...

Well, I don't remember who, might've been Flannery, I was against a Magcargo anyway. The sun was blazng, and I had a Fire pokemon with Solarbeam, a Fighting move and Fire Blast (or Flamethrower). We were both on our last pokemon. I could've crushed it with the fighting move or Solarbeam (the sun was strong). But now, I tried using Flamethower because the sun would have made it more powerful. Yeah. 0.25x effectiveness, cue Magcargo using Earthquak or Rock Slide or something and rapes my last pokemon.

Hmmm... On one of my runs on Ruby, due to my annoying brother, I was convinced Groudon was impossible to catch without a Masterball. I didn't get the masterball because the magma hideout sealed. Very stupid. To add to that, I KO'd the Groudon with one Leaf Blade from Sceptile because I thought Groudon was impossible to catch. Ugh.

What else... ah yes, the MAJOR KING OF IDIOTNESS. I was training weaker pokemon in Leaf Green (i'd already completed the game) and at the same time i was Shiny hunting. I had my Masterball with me in case. Anyway, I didnt have Fly and needed to escape the grass as I only had one pokemon left, my weakest which was 10 lvs under the pokemon available in the area, had about 4hp left, and was paralyzed. One step of grass left and a wild pokemon appeared. Didn't know what it was because I senselessly turned off my GBASP. Agggh, so much regret. Because I was convinced it was the legendary pokemon music, not the normal music. I looked online and lo and behold, I just found out you can find the legendary beasts/cats/dogs/gerbils/hamsters/gorillaz/whatevers on Leaf Green. I literally cried (note I had my masterball with me). For weeks I searched for it again, but never did I find it. AGGGHHHHHH. Turns out it would have been Entei, my least favourite beast/cat/dog/gerbil/hamster/gorilla/whatever, so it wasn't too bad (I would have snapped by GBASP in half if it was Raikou)


----------



## Superbird

I insist on calling them cats; Riakou is a tiger, Entei is a lion, and Suicune is a...panther, I think. But legendary gerbils is still amazing.


----------



## Bulbamew

I used to call them dogs but only because that's what my brother said. :P

I think it would be more of a mixture. Raikou and Entei are definetely based on cats, sabre-tooth tiger and lion. Suicune I think is more of a dog. I just don't see a panther there - I think it looks more like a wolf. Which is why I know just call them by the offical name, the legendary beasts


----------



## Bulbamew

... said:


> Named my rival ??? in Pokemon Crystal. Because that was his name, no? ...
> Could not beat Jasmine, so I did not have the surf HM. I would go out to the sea and think that the people there were drowning and I had to save them. Imagine my surprise when I saw they were trainers...


Hahaha, I think we all had problems with Silver at first, all thought 'he' was called ???, and 'he' looked like a girl. Never heard about that drowning one though. For your idiotness sir, you win a cookie


----------



## Spoon

Bulbamew said:


> I used to call them dogs but only because that's what my brother said. :P
> 
> I think it would be more of a mixture. Raikou and Entei are definetely based on cats, sabre-tooth tiger and lion. Suicune I think is more of a dog. I just don't see a panther there - I think it looks more like a wolf. Which is why I know just call them by the offical name, the legendary beasts


 As old as this debate is, probably the best explanation for the legendary design basis that I've heard is various eastern mythological creatures, such as the Raijin (is this the correct spelling?) That isn't to say that their only inspiration was of those creatures, but I find it's often overlooked in conversations like this. 

 A friend of mine was level-grinding in Ruby, so she wasn't paying much attention and KO'd a shiny Swablu. She realized this as it fainted. It would have been her first shiny. >:


----------



## Ether's Bane

Bulbamew said:


> Hahaha, I think we all had problems with Silver at first, all thought 'he' was called ???,


Never done this.



> and 'he' looked like a girl.


This, on the other hand...

Also, in RSE, I once thought that putting "[your starter] BALL" as the two-word Dewford phrase made Feebas more common.


----------



## Cerberus87

To me, Raikou, Entei and Suicune have always been legendary dogs, and will always be.


----------



## Cloudsong

Getting fed up to the point of wasting my Master Ball on those annoying as fudge Teleporting Abras. T_T

I was little, don't judge me. Oh, and I suppose my thoughts that when a Pokémon fainted, it DIED and you could never use it again, you were supposed to release it. My entire Yellow Version career was basically one long, drawn out, PAINFUL Nuzlocke because of that misunderstanding asdfghjkl.

It didn't help that I was horrible at the game for the first several _months_ I had it. So much PokéDeath. u.u I was a five year-old Pokémon serial killer. Asdfghjkl.


----------



## Munchkin

Well I'm not sure if this qualifies as _me_ being an idiot (I blame Ivysaur), but one time in Gold, when I was much younger and had no idea what shinies were, I was training my Ivysaur (transferred from yellow) in one of the caves somewhere. I came across a _weird colored Golbat_, so I figured I should catch it. I thought it was a glitch and I would be famous or something.
Ivysaur used Razor Leaf. Somehow, he got a critical hit, and _somehow_ OHKO'd the Golbat. I released Ivysaur :x

In Yellow, I used a Master Ball on a Seadra because at the time, I had never seen one in the game before, so I thought it was super rare or something.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I used to think that stat altering moves carried on from battle to battle. Didn't stop me from spamming Leaf Storm.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo

When I played Silver I thought the ??? used as a placeholder for the Rival's name before you're able to name him was supposed to be his name so that's what I called him. 
Granted it was only my second game and naming the rival in Yellow is far more straightforward, I still find this to have been real noob of me. I was 13 not 5.
Though I feel there is a certain poeticness to this particular rival's name remaining unknown.  

I also have a handful of shiny fails.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Pokemon Yellow, my first game. Just under 10 years after getting it (Last Summer). Pull up the game... I'm in Mount Moon. In the boulder-water part of the cave. So I go looking around  and try to find my way... and I'm going in circles... I find some rocks and click them, nothing... I'm LOST. Come back about a week later and then realize that I'm not playing a recent-gen Pokemon game and go to my Pokemon and TELL IT to use Strength. Yay, not lost anymore.


----------



## Tyranidoom~

I restarted my Blue version after years of work(and not much progress), only to find that the way to Surf and Rock Smash lied in the Safari Zone.
And the fact I couldn't get through it.

Oh yeah, I found an Emerald game, and didn't think twice about taking the Pokémon from it. But, that was before I got to the Pal Park in Platinum so it's still all a fail.

And a semi-stupid thing I'm still doing:
Training an Absol to battle and survive a Hi Jump Kick in Pokéstar studios, when Sneasel/Weavile is much faster.


----------



## Phantom

Tyranidoom~ said:


> I restarted my Blue version after years of work(and not much progress), only to find that the way to Surf and Rock Smash lied in the Safari Zone.
> And the fact I couldn't get through it.


 
... I thought Rock Smash didn't exist Gen I?


----------



## Spoon

Phantom said:


> ... I thought Rock Smash didn't exist Gen I?


 She probably means Strength, going by the Safari Zone comment.


----------



## Phantom

Good to know I'm not going crazy, then. :P


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

When I was 6/7-ish, I got a Lv 100 Rayquaza. I then gave it to my brother (that's my fail over, the rest is my brothers). About a week or so later, he decides he's gonna delete his save with the Rayquaza in it. So my first ever Lv 100 was lost to stupidity.
Also, my own fail, before the other one, I used my Master Ball (in Emerald) on a random Pelipper near Mosdeep. Me and my brothers then spent days trying to catch the Rayquaza (that eventually got deleted). Our faces when we caught it were rather funny. =P


----------



## Takashi2000

Back when I was playing my Diamond, I didn't know that you could switch places between team members, so I was stuck with Chimchar(and eventually Monferno and Infernape) until I found out somewhere after getting destroyed by Fantina due to me not knowing my types (and resulted with Close Combat failing) and me without reading what Fire Spin does, thus replacing Flame Wheel with it.(That and the fact that I didn't train my other pokemon, leaving me with no other pokemon that can put up a fight.)


----------



## Murkrow

I didn't find out until yesterday that one of Tate and Liza is a boy.
Still not sure which one though.


----------



## Spoon

Murkrow said:


> I didn't find out until yesterday that one of Tate and Liza is a boy.
> Still not sure which one though.


Tate's the guy. 

Liza has the long hair pony tail things.


----------



## DragonHeart

A while ago when I first started playing the pokemon games, I spent about a month trying to find a female Nidoran O__O


----------



## Skoonk

I killed Rayquaza in Ruby version and has not saved since quite a while before then :I


----------



## Karousever

PenguinAndFriends said:


> I used to think that stat altering moves carried on from battle to battle.


This.

Also, though this is more of just being an idiot in real life, I was filming a Let's Play of Emerald...this morning I realized I had filmed three episodes and forgot to save v.v


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

When I was younger, I kept restarting my Pokemon Diamond over and over again because I didn't know where Fantina is. I had only played Platinum, so I was extremely confused and thought I was doing something wrong. XD


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

I spaced out, then tried to capture Benga's pokemon


----------



## kyeugh

SoulSilver was my first Pokémon game, so I wasn't sure how it all worked.  Oak asked me my rival's name, and then the police asked me the rival's name, and I was so scared.  I thought there was an actual name for them, and I got upset and scared.  I spent probably ten minutes thinking before I tried to put a random name in.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Qvalador said:


> SoulSilver was my first Pokémon game, so I wasn't sure how it all worked.  Oak asked me my rival's name, and then the police asked me the rival's name, and I was so scared.  I thought there was an actual name for them, and I got upset and scared.  I spent probably ten minutes thinking before I tried to put a random name in.


Well, at least you didn't name Silver "???".


----------



## Bulbamew

hopeandjoy said:


> Well, at least you didn't name Silver "???".


We all did that back in G/S/C. The only people who were clever enough to realise he wasn't called ??? thought he was a girl and named him 'Sally' or something


----------



## hopeandjoy

Bulbamew said:


> We all did that back in G/S/C. The only people who were clever enough to realise he wasn't called ??? thought he was a girl and named him 'Sally' or something


thatsthejoke.jpg


----------



## RespectTheBlade

The advent of X and Y have left me stupid in various circumstances, though usually it involves using a dragon type move against a fairy type and generally forgetting that fairy type is a thing now.

In link battles, my stupidity comes in the form of a fatal flaw I have, in that I always want to use all my pokemon, especially if I have one I really want to show off. So when I think I'm winning, I'll switch out to a pokemon I haven't shown my opponent yet... and that often costs me the battle. It happens with moves, too, especially in the case of event or egg moves. (Though I tend to do these things more between friends than between strangers, so.)


----------



## Silver

I was hatching Joltik eggs and forgot I put an egg into my party that I'd had for a while, so when an Eevee hatched I thought I broke my game. >w>


----------



## Equinoxe

Oh boy. I should probably concentrate more on what I'm doing before I start doing it. When multitasking, I apparently manage to produce the most brainfartiest of brainfarts.

So, I read somewhere before that egg moves could now be passed on by female pokemon too. I trained a goddamn female Doduo to level 41 to get Drill Peck so that I could pass it onto a Murkrow baby, proceeded to put them in the daycare, hatched the egg... and "surprisingly" it was a Doduo. _What the hell was I even expecting_ :Y
There are no words to describe how disappointed I am in myself right now. This is kinda like suddendly forgetting which way is right and which is left.

please tell me that I'm not the only one who's done something like this by accident


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

I traded a shiny Garchomp for a weak shiny Lickilicky. 
Only non-idiotic thing about that, Shiny Lickilicky is rarer than Black 2's signature Shiny Garchomp


----------



## Murkrow

RedneckPhoenix said:


> I traded a shiny Garchomp for a weak shiny Lickilicky.
> Only non-idiotic thing about that, Shiny Lickilicky is rarer than Black 2's signature Shiny Garchomp


What do you mean "signature shiny garchomp" ?


----------



## kyeugh

Murkrow said:


> What do you mean "signature shiny garchomp" ?


Benga gives you a Shiny Gible/Dratini depending on the version, after you beat him; in Black 2, it's a Gible, which means it's really not incredibly rare.


----------



## Murkrow

Qvalador said:


> Benga gives you a Shiny Gible/Dratini depending on the version, after you beat him; in Black 2, it's a Gible, which means it's really not incredibly rare.


Who is Benga and where do I find him?


----------



## kyeugh

Murkrow said:


> Who is Benga and where do I find him?


He's the last boss in Black Tower/White Tree or whatever the heck it's called.  So he takes quite a while to get, and if you have Black 2, it's not really worth it because no one can tell your Gible is shiny.  :L


----------



## Equinoxe

Qvalador said:


> it's not really worth it because no one can tell your Gible is shiny.  :L


Unless you use the Bank to transfer it into X/Y, since Mega Garchomp's shiny form is fabulously pink.


----------



## Murkrow

These bits. It's a fence. I didn't realise until now. I always wasn't quite sure what on Earth it was meant to be. "Why are there a bunch rocks on the roof?"


----------



## Dar

In my current X Wonderlocke, Froakie was among the first six Pokémon I got. I was thinking, "Myeh, I already have a better water and dark type. I'll swap this out for something better later." Then, when I first used it in battle, I realized it had Protean, so I kept it.  Then, I forgot it had Protean, and used Quick Attack against a fighting type. Frogadier didn't last long.

Also my second to die was the water type I had deemed "better".


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

I named my rival in Gold, "Dick", and in Yellow, I had the idea of adding "ey" "ie" "ee" "i" "y" or "ea" to the ends of my nicknames. I had I Rhyhorn named "Horny", then again I was like.. seven or eight... Didn't know what that word meant until I was fifteen.


----------



## Murkrow

Leveling up a Dragonair and I think, better not battle Wulfric since he's an Ice type trainer.


...battling Valerie instead is a MUCH better idea.

EDIT:






This guy. He's holding a gameboy. I knew there were similar sprites holding a gameboy before, but I always assumed this one was a man with a beard and you could see his mouth through the beard. "Why does his beard still face towards the screen even though he's looking sideways" I thought.


----------



## geekydragon

i failed mutilple times on the first gym in Black because i didn't have a pokemon that was strong against grass types.


----------



## Light

My brother encountered a shiny Machoke in Victory Road in LeafGreen. I convinced him that catching it would be a waste of balls.

Obviously green with envy.


----------



## Murkrow

Not really a stupid thing so much as not knowing what words meant in another part of the world,

The trainer class "Junior and Senior" - we don't use those words in the UK to talk about what year we're in at school/university. I just assumed it meant they were older/younger sisters. It wasn't until I started watching anime and I looked up what senpai means that I found out what that meant too.


----------



## Kiniest

I once thought that I could make Vespiquen more viable than Arceus. Does that count?


----------



## Murkrow

I only just realised that Roserade has a white rose on its head.


----------



## Zapi

Murkrow said:


> I only just realised that Roserade has a white rose on its head.


I didn't realize until I saw this post...

Anyway, I used to think Grass was weak to Psychic because in my first main series game, FireRed, I didn't realize my Venusaur was part Poison-type for some reason. I also thought leveling up said Venusaur to level 60-70ish and no one else to anything higher than like 30 was a viable way to beat the Elite Four (hint: it wasn't)


----------



## Murkrow

Maybe not "being an idiot" category but there's no better thread for this

I know how the main characters' names were Satoshi and Shigeru, but I just noticed that their English names might be taken from these as names that sort of sound like them.

satASHi and shiGARY

Maybe I'm imagining things though


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Murkrow said:


> Not really a stupid thing so much as not knowing what words meant in another part of the world,
> 
> The trainer class "Junior and Senior" - we don't use those words in the UK to talk about what year we're in at school/university. I just assumed it meant they were older/younger sisters. It wasn't until I started watching anime and I looked up what senpai means that I found out what that meant too.


...Embarrassingly enough, I use these terms to talk about years in school and I never realized this, either. It always struck me as odd, but I never thought anything past, "huh." I guess I wasn't expecting Pokémon to have the same schooling system? I mean, if it's normal to go on a Pokémon journey at 10, I couldn't imagine them actually getting to junior and senior status in school. I'm assuming you don't go to school anymore once you start traveling the country with Pokémon. 

It turns out I was completely unaware of Poison's type matchups. I knew it was weak to Psychic, but never knew it was weak to Ground (or Bug in gen1). Or basically anything else about it.

I'm sure there's more, but I can't think of them now.


----------



## sanderidge

wAIT THOSE TRAINERS COULD ACTUALLY BE IN SCHOOL-?!

I guess I always thought they just weren't? somehow in my mind, in the Pokémon world you go either on a journey or go through further schooling. might explain why the professors usually ask you to go save things when they're attacked (rather than doing the battling and fieldwork themselves)...

...or it could just be that they're old and need to move the plot along? jeez why do I bother to justify my thoughts >:|


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

It's so interesting to think about though! We really don't see a lot of the Pokémon world beyond the typical beat-all-the-gym-leaders route, but there's tons of NPCs that appear to have taken a different route. Makes you wonder if leaving at 10 for a Pokémon adventure is actually the norm, or if that's something you only get to do if you're wealthy, or lucky enough to have access to a Pokémon, or something.

I thought of another, more recent thing I did. I attempted to perform the cloning glitch on Emerald, and accidentally erased my whole team, including my prized Swellow. :[ And now I'm about to risk all of my Pokémon to try the Pomeg/get-any-Pokémon glitch because that's just how I do things apparently


----------



## Stryke

Went to face Kyogre in Alpha Sapphire.

All I had was like a luxury ball, a nest ball, and a dive ball. I never even saw the master ball in Aqua hideout.

Also in Alpha Sapphire I went to face Glacia. The only move I had that was super effective against Ice types out of my whole team was Rock Smash.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I thought I read somewhere that Attract was changed in Gen 6 so that it works on genderless Pokémon. Apparently this is not a thing?


----------



## Murkrow

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Attract was changed in Gen 6 so that it works on genderless Pokémon. Apparently this is not a thing?


The fact that it doesn't work on genderless is what makes it weird that Cryogonal can learn it.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Murkrow said:


> The fact that it doesn't work on genderless is what makes it weird that Cryogonal can learn it.


#LetCryogonalBeLoved


----------



## Autumn

Cryogonal attracts _me._


----------



## hopeandjoy

Even a sentient snowflake needs love.


----------



## sv_01

Oh, in Gold I expected the Team Rocket guy in Cerulean City to show up by himself. It didn't occur to me that I might have to trigger him by going to the power plant. Well, at least I levelled up a lot of my Pokémon in the meanwhile.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

I once thought that Phione was super valuable and rare.
So, I started breeding my Manaphy from Pokemon Ranger with my japanese ditto, to try to: 
A: Start a monopoly 
B:Try and get a shiny Phione
At this time, I only understood the most basic mechanics of shiny hunting. I don't know which is worse, the fact that I still didn't quit after 74 Phiones or the fact that I didn't realize that _noone wants Phiones_.
Also, how do you pronounce Phione?


----------



## DarkAura

fee-oh-neigh, I think.

I always thought Grass and Ice were both super effective against each other, like Poison and Bug in Gen 1. Which is why I went up against Candice with my trust af Torterra. it didn't end well


----------



## Murkrow

My brain said:


> I once thought that iPhone was super valuable and rare.


Well, one of those is true.


----------

